# Everyday use - is a blazer too much?



## theriel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello,
I have been wondering how much "formal" is a traditional navy blazer.

I am looking to expand my garderobe, wondering whether to first acquire a blazer or a sports jacket. I usually wear chinos and a shirt every day (unless suit or dj required) and I was thinking which of the aforementioned two would be the most acceptable choice?

Mainly -> Would it be too much if I used a blazer every day?

Thank you for your opinion.

Theriel


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

Just my opinion, but:

- A blazer is usually at least a little more formal than a sport coat. Of course: (a) this depends on the sport coat and (b) how formal the overall look is will vary a great deal depending on what _other_ things you wear. Just to state the obvious, a blazer with jeans and T-shirt is going to be considerably less formal than just about any sport coat with nice wool slacks, a dress shirt and a tie. Not the most informative observation perhaps, but more subtle differences in the other elements of an outfit can also put the blazer behind your typical sport coat on the formality scale.

- A blazer is generally a pretty versatile item. Just because it's plan navy blue (assuming that's what you're talking about), it goes with lots of things, and can dress up or down.

- I'd be extremely hesitant about wearing _any_ jacket every day, unless maybe you're taking it off the minute you walk in the door. I think a blazer holds up to more frequent wearing than most sport coats, if only because it's less likely to be attention-grabbing. That depends on the sport coat, obviously.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

The same jacket all the time is going to get wrecked and get boring. I think a rotation of 3-4 would be good if worn 2-3 times a week.

I would then go for a mix like this - a navy blazer with metallic buttons (pewter/silver colored or brass), maybe a cotton jacket in navy with dark horn buttons, toss in a tweed for that frumpy professorial look, maybe a black one for a late night/urban feel. You could also go khaki in cotton for the summer, etc. If you have a few that could be worn with jeans thats fine, single vent would be a bit less formal than double (which would be a bit more sophisticated and NOT good with jeans).

If you just want to introduce a blazer into your work clothes rotation than go with a classic like Navy with brass buttons - if its for knocking around go for the mix.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Deanayer's advice accurately reflects my experience...four navy Blazers hang in my closet (three sacks and one with darts), one of which gets taken along almost every time we leave the house. During the colder months, the navy blazers get supplanted by a tweed or corduroy jacket. The OPs' inquiry seems a very workable approach to me...for this point in life!


----------



## Dr Kilroy (May 10, 2010)

A blazer isn't too formal to everyday use. Some people wear lounge suits everyday (I will also do it in the future, currently I don't have money for bespoke suits and I have a dislike of RTW ones at the same time :/ ). But as in posts above, one blazer can be boring. You can buy single- and double-breasted version. Or, if I were you, I would buy green and maroon blazers, as on these pictures:





Hope this helps.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## theriel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank you a lot for your responses! So, if I understood correctly:
->Get navy blazer now.... try not to over-use.
->then, ASAP buy another blazer or wool sports jacket (charcoal or so?)
->then another one...
->and one more...


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Seeing green or burgundy blazers always reminds me of Alan Partridge.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Do not wear blazers with badges to work. Do not wear non-blue blazers to work.

Buy several blazers of slightly different style and wear them often. Be consistent. Others will think you are reliable.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Navy blazers don't always go over too well in the UK from what I understand. They're either seen as an old man type thing or for sporting events. At the very least, it is something not to be worn often. In America nobody thinks twice about one. A simple tweed sports coat might be more effective.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

Dr Kilroy said:


> A blazer isn't too formal to everyday use. Some people wear lounge suits everyday (I will also do it in the future, currently I don't have money for bespoke suits and I have a dislike of RTW ones at the same time :/ ). But as in posts above, one blazer can be boring. You can buy single- and double-breasted version. Or, if I were you, I would buy green and maroon blazers, as on these pictures:
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Best regards, Dr




I looked twice before I realised the gent in the cardi was not using his mobile phone!

Also to Mike I sometimes wear a red blazer with horn buttons to work and have had nothing but compliments for it (It's not a DB like Steve Coogan has on in your pic and I am not as up myself as his Alan Partridge character).


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

My first thought was how dated the illustrations are- 3 of the 4 men are smoking. Definitely politically incorrect for today. 
A good navy blazer is the single most useful garment a man can own. Like the Smoo- boy am I dating myself - it goes everywhere.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

I wear a deep hunter green flannel blazer interchangeably in all the situations suitable for a navy blazer, even to work. I agree that having at least two blazers in different colors provides a lot of versatility.


----------



## theriel (Jan 15, 2009)

The problem I am having is that the traditional navy blazer is that, mostly due to its gold/brass/silver buttons, it seems to be too much in the majority of cases (e.g. going shopping).

For example, something tells me that a jacket like this (first random picture found on Google) might be more versatile:










What do you think?


----------



## Poindexter (Jul 22, 2010)

theriel said:


> The problem I am having is that the traditional navy blazer is that, mostly due to its gold/brass/silver buttons, it seems to be too much in the majority of cases . . .


Definitely agree. My best fitting (in my life) jacket is a cheap Cricketeer navy I got at a thrift for $5. Brilliant stroke, I replaced the (crusty corroded) metal buttons with faux something (have a little swirl) matching buttons. I can now wear the thing with everything from jeans to nearly-suit stuff.

Wherever I go in this jacket, I see the ladies watching. Soon, I shall become insufferable.

Poinz


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Cotton sports jacket - smart, but not too smart for general wear
examples:
https://www.hackett.com/index.cfm?p...001&productvar=M12115001-470-42R&refpage=1058
https://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DRIE...y/B84CE7A2/rr/1/cod10/41179347BD/sts/sr_men80

Start with one jacket and look to at least add another - wearing the same jacket is boring and wears out the jacket sooner

If you were US-based then a navy blazer would be a good option; however, the same does not apply to those in the UK.


----------



## Marcellionheart (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if a brown or grey herringbone tweed jacket would be the versatile jacket in the UK that the blue blazer is in the US. I certainly think it could go with just about anything and not be considered too formal but can be easily dressed up with a tie and some nice trousers.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I'd rather wear a suit every day than a blazer every day.


----------



## mjc (Nov 11, 2009)

Cool. Where would one find a maroon blazer for sale?

- Mike


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Bog said:


> Do not wear blazers with badges to work.


Do not wear blazers with badges to work. Do not wear blazers with badges _outside _of work. Do not wear blazers with badges.


----------



## CRMW (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd go with tweed, I've got one that has flecks of various colors in it while looking dark gray from a distance. It goes with everything.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> Do not wear blazers with badges to work. Do not wear blazers with badges _outside _of work. Do not wear blazers with badges.


Blazers with badges are acceptable assuming you attend a prep school that provides them to you, or you are a billionaire whose family has their own crest.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Starch said:


> - I'd be extremely hesitant about wearing _any_ jacket every day, unless maybe you're taking it off the minute you walk in the door.


No comprende.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> No comprende.


He means wearing the same jacket every day and wearing it out, getting it dirty, etc not to mention looking like the jerk who wears the exact same thing every day.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll throw in another vote for tweed. Definitely more casual and it will help keep you warm in cooler weather. Then, as others have said, get a few more jackets as soon as possible to add some variety and prolong their useful lives.


----------



## Ahheck01 (Nov 19, 2008)

It is my impression that tweed is not for everyone. I've tried many different styles in tweed and haven't found one that works for me. I'm not sure if its build or complexion though..


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Marcellionheart said:


> I wonder if a brown or grey herringbone tweed jacket would be the versatile jacket in the UK that the blue blazer is in the US. I certainly think it could go with just about anything and not be considered too formal but can be easily dressed up with a tie and some nice trousers.


It has been acceptable (worn with a tie) for at least 50 years in the UK. Our friend Holdfast carries off this look admirably - look at the current page of WAYWT, for example. A blazer is a bit old-fashioned; I think that in this case Toryboy is talking of London rather than UK-wide norms. One poster has said that tweed is not for him - in that case, if he doesn't wish to wear a suit, a blazer is really the only other choice at this level of formality.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> Do not wear blazers with badges to work. Do not wear blazers with badges _outside _of work. Do not wear blazers with badges.


I must tell my comrades on rembrance and veterans day. They have been doing it wrong since 1946.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> I must tell my comrades on rembrance and veterans day. They have been doing it wrong since 1946.


Nah they're doing it wrong. 








This would be doing it right.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

MikeDT said:


> Nah they're doing it wrong.
> 
> This would be doing it right.


Droll.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

deanayer said:


> If you have a few that could be worn with jeans thats fine, single vent would be a bit less formal than double (which would be a bit more sophisticated and NOT good with jeans).


sorry to get off topic but could we examine this statement? I really like the side vent look and was thinking that going forward i would buy suits and jackets with side vents whenever possible. do you really think they are inapporpriate with jeans or are you saying that because of their more formal look and because of jeans casual look they wouldn't go together?

thanks,


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I wear a navy blazer and a white shirt almost everyday. I change sweaters, pants, ascots, and shoes. It works out for me.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

tdecast said:


> sorry to get off topic but could we examine this statement? I really like the side vent look and was thinking that going forward i would buy suits and jackets with side vents whenever possible. do you really think they are inapporpriate with jeans or are you saying that because of their more formal look and because of jeans casual look they wouldn't go together?
> 
> thanks,


Are you going for the trendy look? It is very trendy to wear side-vented suit coat with jeans these days. But I'd sooner place a centre-vented tweed jacket with jeans, like this:


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Matt S said:


> Are you going for the trendy look? It is very trendy to wear side-vented suit coat with jeans these days. But I'd sooner place a centre-vented tweed jacket with jeans, like this:


Wasn't this from Three Days Of The Condor? Where he was out on the street, with everyone trying to kill him, and it was the only clothing he had in a rather cold New York.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

tdecast said:


> sorry to get off topic but could we examine this statement? I really like the side vent look and was thinking that going forward i would buy suits and jackets with side vents whenever possible. do you really think they are inapporpriate with jeans or are you saying that because of their more formal look and because of jeans casual look they wouldn't go together?


I've been wearing sport coats and blazers with jeans for about 40 years now. The thing to keep in mind is that when you do this you are openly stating that you aren't seeking a "formal look" because you are mixing casual and dress clothing; therefore, it really doesn't matter how "formal" the jacket looks. Most of my jackets that I wear with jeans are ventless but I have worn many center vented jackets and an occasional double vented jacket with jeans.

My thinking is that I'm dressing up casual wear, not dressing down more formal wear. By this I mean that this is still casual wear and not really appropriate business attire; unless, of course, you own the business.:icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

MikeDT said:


> Wasn't this from Three Days Of The Condor? Where he was out on the street, with everyone trying to kill him, and it was the only clothing he had in a rather cold New York.


That's right. I'd wear that with grey flannels myself, but it's a hip look that would still look hip 35 years later with narrower lapels.


----------

